# Advice on travel advice from the US to UK



## Batboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Looking to book a ticket for a return flight from Orlando or another airport in Florida close to Palm Beach.

The fare from Uk to Orlando is just 300.00, but I need it in reverse and as economical (found corresponding flights but were 3 times the cost), I also need an air carrier that will allow a 13 year old to travel unaccompanied.

Any ideas? - this is for travel in the next few days.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 27, 2005)

It all depends on the local market conditions and an inbound ticket may well be more expensive. For an unacompanied 13 year old I'd suggest a major airline, have a look at Opodo.


----------



## rennie (Dec 27, 2005)

have you tried expedia.co.uk or maybe skyscanner.net? good luck!


----------



## D (Dec 28, 2005)

Priceline.com and yahoo travel

also try consolidators - you can google "bucket consolidators" or something to that effect and try some randomly or look for the ones that specialize in travel to Europe

I can get you the name of a good travel agent in Palm Beach; but it's too late to call Florida for the # right now.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 28, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> Priceline.com and yahoo travel
> 
> also try consolidators - you can google "bucket consolidators" or something to that effect and try some randomly or look for the ones that specialize in travel to Europe
> 
> I can get you the name of a good travel agent in Palm Beach; but it's too late to call Florida for the # right now.




I would appreciate that actually as the 13 year old is based very near to palm beach


----------



## D (Dec 28, 2005)

Batboy said:
			
		

> I would appreciate that actually as the 13 year old is based very near to palm beach



I'm mistaken - turns out they're in N Miami (the travel agents) not Palm Beach.  Info to be PMed.

Why don't the folks states-side make the arrangements?


----------



## Batboy (Dec 30, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> I'm mistaken - turns out they're in N Miami (the travel agents) not Palm Beach.  Info to be PMed.
> 
> Why don't the folks states-side make the arrangements?



A very long story, but essentailly her mother lives there and her Father in the Uk.


----------



## salem (Jan 28, 2006)

Probably a bit late but www.orbitz.com gets me the cheapest flights anywhere most of the time (mainly becasue it has such a flexible search engine)

Might be worth a punt if your still looking


----------

